# Refractometer



## Sacalait (Jun 11, 2009)

Just received my new toy and calibrated it. Everything was good until I compared it to the hydrometer, so I checked the hydrometer and it was right on. The discrepancy was hydrometer-5% brix and the toy was 9% brix. Well folks that's a whole lot of difference and I'm at a loss.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 11, 2009)

That sucks!


----------



## Tom (Jun 11, 2009)

I would try again after making sure its mixed real good. It should not be that different. Can you return? Did you calibrate it right?
BTW what were you measuring @ 5-9% brix?


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 12, 2009)

Tom said:


> I would try again after making sure its mixed real good. It should not be that different. Can you return? Did you calibrate it right?
> BTW what were you measuring @ 5-9% brix?


I've sent a message to the company but haven't yet received a reply. I'd say it was well mixed with the active fermentation going on. This was on a batch (4gals.) of blackberry/blueberry and I've transferred it to the secondary. Just to make sure of the results, the test was run twice.


----------



## Malkore (Jun 12, 2009)

Did you calibrate the refractometer with room temperature Reverse Osmosis, De-ionized water?

You need the purest of pure water to calibrate to 0.0 brix.


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 13, 2009)

The device was calibrated with a sample of water that came with it and was dead on. Have since learned that the presence of alcohol throws it off and now have a conversion calculator that adjusts for the alcohol. All is well but it had me going.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 13, 2009)

I just got a new one to. The one I had before was like 3 points off the hydrometer. I had used it for a couple years without realizing this. I did a search on the Inter Web and realized that quite a few folk had issues with the same model I have. I bought a different model and have not had an issue at all. It is online with my refractometer. Of course I am referring to unfermented must and wort.


----------



## Luc (Jun 14, 2009)

I bought a refractometer last year and wished I had bought it a few years earlier.

I use it intensively and often compare it with my hydrometer readings.

The refractometer how ever can not be used -as is- for measuring a must that contains alcohol. There are conversion tables around for compensating that.

Mine is ATC that means that is compensates temperature.

So instead of filling a testing tube with must and waiting till it has the right temperature, I just use a drop of must and do not have to care about temperature anymore. Well worth the 50 euro's or so I paid for it.

If you have a decent digital cam with macro possibility you can take pictures right through the eyepiece of the refractometer which can give a nice extra to your winemaking log, just like here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/02/basterdsuiker-brown-sugar.html

Luc


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 14, 2009)

More Beer.Com has an on line calculator that compensates for the discrepancy caused by the alcohol.


----------

